# Haverá Novas versões do Gentoo? <RESOLVIDO>

## mfdzerohour

Boa noite, sou usuário do Gentoo desde 2006,  e sempre usei ela para desktop onde fosse possível (+ pelo tempo), estou afim de montar um servidor com a distribuição, mas confesso que estou com medo de desperdiçar tempo, será que a distribuição lançará novas versões? Sobre os pacotes não tenho o que reclamar as atualizações são feitos de uma forma excelente, mas e o futuro da distro o que devemos esperar?

Obrigado e boa noite.

OBS: Agradeço as respostas do mesmo, obrigado.Last edited by mfdzerohour on Fri Dec 11, 2009 2:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## noisebleed

Olá mfdzerohour. 

Nos últimos tempos tenho lido alguma crítica na net que afirmava o declínio do Gentoo, principalmente pelas discussões entre devs e por ter perdido o furor que se fez sentir à alguns anos atrás (~2004). No entanto acho que o Gentoo continua a ser uma distribuição única e com uma grande comunidade interessada na sobrevivência da distro. O problema está em manter uma boa e alargada (e harmonizada) equipa de devs para que os pacotes sejam actualizados com rapidez e os ebuilds continuem com a qualidade que se espera.

Quanto à pergunta das novas versões terá algo a ver com a nova política de lançamento de live/install cds (cuja versão 2008.1 foi cancelada)?

Uso o Gentoo desde 2005/2006 e pretendo continuar a usar mas esta é uma questão interessante e gostava de ver utilizadores/devs mais próximos do núcleo duro Gentoo Linux a discutir a saúde da distro.

----------

## bitwav3

 *mfdzerohour wrote:*   

> Boa noite, sou usuário do Gentoo desde 2006,  e sempre usei ela para desktop onde fosse possível (+ pelo tempo), estou afim de montar um servidor com a distribuição, mas confesso que estou com medo de desperdiçar tempo, será que a distribuição lançará novas versões? Sobre os pacotes não tenho o que reclamar as atualizações são feitos de uma forma excelente, mas e o futuro da distro o que devemos esperar?
> 
> Obrigado e boa noite.

 

Apesar de ser um novo usuario do gentoo(2 meses de uso), acho que essa de "novas versoes" nao eh muito a cara do gentoo ou melhor dizendo, nao eh muito o foco, vejo que o foco eh mais nos pacotes(independente de releases que incluem um conjunto de pacotes, que eh o que acho que voce esta se referindo).

As ultimas pelo que sei, se nao estiver me enganado sao de 2008.x, mas, eu a 2 meses olhei os mirros e vi que ha uma diferenca nos snapshots disponibilizados(podemos considera-los como pre-releases? hehe), e constatei que nao apresentam nenhum problema(exceto pelo grub sempre nao conseguir fazer seu trabalho com meu disco  :Wink: 

Bom o que eu baixei foram os stage3 e uma imagem minima(minimal) junto com o portage, ultimamente estou fazendo o processo de instalacao sempre manual, pois tenho umas coisinhas aqui que so manualmente funcionam hehe...

Mas, aeh , eh soh isso, parece que a comunidade brasileira do gentoo nao eh muito grande hehe, mas ela eh seletiva  :Wink: 

----------

## mfdzerohour

Bom a distro em sí não necessita de "atualizações" pois são feitos os e-builds para os pacotes, mas a minha preocupação é se eu usar a mesma para um servidor a partir dai fiz uma aposta a longo prazo e espero que ela continue por muito tempo.

Pode ser besteira minha, e de certa forma trauma, pois gostava bastante da Conectiva que foi uma distribuição que usava para Desktop/Servidor, mas após a fusão com a Mandrake, para mim a distribuição deixou de ser interessante (não pela fusão, mas acabou focando coisas que não me agradavam) e tenho medo que isto aconteça com o Gentoo o que pode ser perigoso pois o gentoo depende dos e-builds de forma vital se os mesmos não foram mais efetuados a distribuição morre.

----------

## ruivilela

Acho uma autêntica perda de tempo estar a instalar um Gentoo novamente só porque há uma nova "snapshot" ou um liveCD qualquer. Eu tenho um portátil com um Gentoo instalado desde 2005 e está actualizado à última versão (perfil / ebuilds /portage ... etc ...).

----------

